# ANACONDA REGURGITATES A WHOLE HIPPO



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

http://www.zshare.net/video/from-www-metac...0192-1-wmv.html


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

DAMN...thats all i can say...


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

holy cow ! that was one cool vid .


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

Amazing vid






















probably a capybara rather than a hippo, as they are from different continents









looking again probably a pig, off a farm.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

I dont understand why they made the snake regurgitate anyway.

what are they going to do with the animal it puked up??
Its already dead, let it have its meal.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That looks like a baby hippo.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

wayne the pain said:


> Amazing vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was def not a pig!!! looked like a baby hippo to me, just like the post says... what video were you watching? are you saying hippos dont come from the same area as a conda?


----------



## plecsarebetta (Dec 12, 2005)

I saw this on a reptile forum and they said it was an anaconda eating a baby hippo then just played in reverse to make it look like it was being regurgitated


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

it was obviously being regurgitated.. look at all the guys pulling at the snake and tapping it with that boat paddle thing..


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Nice video.


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

putang inang video


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

plecsarebetta said:


> I saw this on a reptile forum and they said it was an anaconda eating a baby hippo then just played in reverse to make it look like it was being regurgitated


if you watch right at the beg. when the hippo just starts comin out slime falls out of the mouth of the snake...... sooooooo i guess thoes people are sayin whenever snakes eat slime falls into their mouth sense the tape is being played backwards?







man i guess you learn somehtin everyday









J-Rod


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

those cats were pretty brave after he puked up that hippo he's gonna be hungry for sure he could take down 4 of those skinny dudes and still need a snack later


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

brutusbeefcake said:


> Amazing vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was def not a pig!!! looked like a baby hippo to me, just like the post says... what video were you watching? are you saying hippos dont come from the same area as a conda?
[/quote]

Hippo's come from Africa, Anaconda's come from south America, so not a chance they would come into contact for a Anaconda to eat, unless it was on vacation.


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

capybaras r hairy.. that animal was bald


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

wayne the pain said:


> Amazing vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that was def not a pig!!! looked like a baby hippo to me, just like the post says... what video were you watching? are you saying hippos dont come from the same area as a conda?
[/quote]

Hippo's come from Africa, Anaconda's come from south America, so not a chance they would come into contact for a Anaconda to eat, unless it was on vacation.








[/quote]

dude it was a hippo- look at its head and body shape!!! and skin... and feet... and....


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

That was f'ing crazy!!!


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

WOW


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

that sh*t is crazy!


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

holy sh*t!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

wow


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Amazing what an anaconda can do.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ew


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Shitt thats insane, looked like it was taking a giant shitt.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

GREAT video!!

Thank you for sharing!

It is no Hippo and no Capivara...it is a TAPIR.

Regards

Jorge


----------



## wayne the pain (Mar 30, 2004)

JorgeRemigio said:


> GREAT video!!
> 
> Thank you for sharing!
> 
> ...


 Yeh id go with that


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

I found this on a reptile site ... " Here is my translation.

"This young Python of 6 meters, Appeard in the Caimen River, in the Region of Araraca in the State of Sao Paulo. She managed to exit the water, but it could not move further because of the massive weight and volume of the larger part of its body. She felt threatened and tried to defend itself, she wanted to escape but could not, so she was prompted to expel the heavy load she was carying. Nothing in nature would let this animal escape without help."

And then the people in the video talk about getting it back to the water. It says "este joven sucuri" which translates to "This young python".

This was quoted from here.

edit = won't let you on the site unless your a registered member


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

"esta jovem Sucuri.."

"Sucuri" is the name in Portuguese (my language







) given by the Brazilian to the Anaconda...


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

Thank you for posting that.


----------



## Kohan Bros. (Aug 24, 2004)

i didnt know anocandas(south american) lived anywhere near hippos (africa)????


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Kohan Bros. said:


> i didnt know anocandas(south american) lived anywhere near hippos (africa)????


Try reading all posts ...maybe you will find any explanation...


----------



## stevepedersen (Mar 13, 2006)

jiggy said:


> it was obviously being regurgitated.. look at all the guys pulling at the snake and tapping it with that boat paddle thing..


agreed i thought diffrent till i saw that dude, ne ways that was a wicked vid


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

old but still awsome


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

snakes amaze the heck out of me! thats unreal!


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

whatever it was those dudes made the anaconda throw it up because they wanted to eat it :rasp:


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i wonder if the anaconda regurgitated the animal because it was feeling threatened and needed to loose the load to defend itself? hmmm


----------

